# Hi All again



## St Arthur (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi All again

Just (another ) couple of cheeky questions!

Thanks for help to date

Things are in full flow for my move, reading the forum I guess I am happy enough with my package etc, although the job is important as well and the experience.

(1) Do you need an injections from a doctor before moving?, 
(2) I have an unlocked Irish Phone, can i just buy a sim card when I arrive at the airport?, and how do you "top up" then?
(3) I will be in serviced apartment for first month, I may stay in it for longer before I get a flat, depending on cost etc. Whats the best way to get online when in the services if it does not have wi fi. Can I buy a "key" to stick in the USB at airport, and how good value are they?
(4) I will be in Deira for first month, any tips on nice places to eat & drink there?
(5) I have no intention of getting a credit card or any debt here, i will just use my Irish one and Internet banking, When I open an account here in June ( prob with same bank as firm I will be working for) will i be able to transfer funds online back to ireland, or will I have to visit branch or money transfer shop each time?
(6) if Irish village is a bit naff, where do the "underground" irish hang about. Don't get me wrong I am not here to just meet Irish, but its nice to meet a few people from back home when first arrive

cheers


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

1. no, well i didn't...
2. Pay as you go sim from etisalat, loads of places to get them.
3. Wireless internet is prevalent here, it can be charged to your sim card if you want, also there's loads of free places too.
4. Only 2 places I've eaten is at China Sea (Near Clock tower - amazing Chinese and relatively cheap) and JW Marriott, great for a friday brunch too.
5. You're as well off getting a local card and paying it off each month - so much cheaper, dunno about transferring money home - i never have.
6. Bloody irish - they get everywhere, there's other irish bars too, but rest assured, in (virtually) every bar in Dubai you'll find an Irish guy and a Geordie - actually that doesn't just go for Dubai but all over ex-pat world!

Hope that helps - the thanks tick is in the top right corner of this post!


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Agree with Andy Capp plus:
1)	I did many years ago… painful, expensive & waste of time.
2)	Top up online or buy recharge cards. Du are cheaper for international but a PITA to deal with.
3)	USB dongle OK but 3G broadband for data horrendously expensive… use cybercafé & wireless.
4)	Not lived there for many years and I believe it’s all changed… usually very good places to eat… try Ethiopian it’s excellent!
5)	You’ll get hit for international charges using an Irish card – your choice. The UAE bank will also hit you for international transfers. C’est la vie.
6)	My missus is Irish and she hangs around with Aussies, Saffers, Iranians, Iraqis, Germans, French and me… poor girl.
Enjoy and take full advantage of a great place to live 

Cheers, GD.


----------



## St Arthur (Mar 16, 2010)

many thks

on (3) it will just be for skype ( already installed) and browsing, no downloads


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> 6. Bloody irish - they get everywhere, there's other irish bars too, but rest assured, in (virtually) every bar in Dubai you'll find an Irish guy and a Geordie - actually that doesn't just go for Dubai but all over ex-pat world!


:eyebrows:

I'm looking forward to me first pint then...


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

St Arthur said:


> many thks
> 
> on (3) it will just be for skype ( already installed) and browsing, no downloads


VOIP is blocked in certain cybercafe's and is actually illegal on Du & Etisalat... doesn't stop us all using it though 

Cheers, GD.


----------



## St Arthur (Mar 16, 2010)

GlabrousD said:


> VOIP is blocked in certain cybercafe's and is actually illegal on Du & Etisalat... doesn't stop us all using it though
> 
> Cheers, GD.


is this also the case for skype PC to PC?

this is the only way i will be using it


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

St Arthur said:


> is this also the case for skype PC to PC?
> 
> this is the only way i will be using it


Depends which Government body/newspaper/opinion you listen to. Everyone I know uses it to both PCs and land-lines... just don't do it too overtly in public.

Cheers, GD.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Sir Arthur,

VOIP actually falls on the prohibited categories of the Internet Censorship Policy of the UAE.

But as posters above said people still use it but just be aware that is illegal.


----------



## silentlyhappy (Apr 21, 2010)

St Arthur said:


> is this also the case for skype PC to PC?
> 
> this is the only way i will be using it


That is indeed a very good question, why only this Lunchtime my Wife called me to ask the very same thing. How does one go about accessing SKYPE here in Dubai, as she so dearly loves to chat to the family back home, being her first time away and everything.

As always, any help atall would be most gratefully accepted.


----------



## princesse (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Arthur,

I am in London right now. Was working for an international bank until few months ago. I am planning to get a job in the same industry in dubai. How did you do? Did you go through an headhunter? If yes which one? How is the interview process compare to london or ireland? And salary wise is it worth it compare to London? Do you get the same amount in dubai than in london (after tax or before tax)? Also I agree with you it s very important when you arrive in a new country to meet people from back home and it doesn't mean you are not willing to meet and be friends with other nationalities

thanks


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

princesse said:


> Hi Arthur,
> 
> I am in London right now. Was working for an international bank until few months ago. I am planning to get a job in the same industry in dubai. How did you do? Did you go through an headhunter? If yes which one? How is the interview process compare to london or ireland? And salary wise is it worth it compare to London? Do you get the same amount in dubai than in london (after tax or before tax)? Also I agree with you it s very important when you arrive in a new country to meet people from back home and it doesn't mean you are not willing to meet and be friends with other nationalities
> 
> thanks


try the usual suspects and GulfBankers - Bringing professionals together: home


----------



## St Arthur (Mar 16, 2010)

princesse said:


> Hi Arthur,
> 
> I am in London right now. Was working for an international bank until few months ago. I am planning to get a job in the same industry in dubai. How did you do? Did you go through an headhunter? If yes which one? How is the interview process compare to london or ireland? And salary wise is it worth it compare to London? Do you get the same amount in dubai than in london (after tax or before tax)? Also I agree with you it s very important when you arrive in a new country to meet people from back home and it doesn't mean you are not willing to meet and be friends with other nationalities
> 
> thanks


hey there, I used in main
Financial jobs in the Middle East: pursue an accounting career or a career in banking with eFinancialCareers

I also used a headhunter, i can PM to you if you want, It took me close to a year to get the right job for me in UAE. I was in UAE a few times for interview
Interview process can be slow................................................ 
I am in Dublin at the moment, salary wise its a bit more in UAE, but you need to take a lot of other things into account, accomodation, bills etc, search the forum and you will find lots of useful information.

Also banking right now is tough on the job market, if you have no job now its important to keep building your experience, so its not all about the cash, but of course thats very important


----------



## princesse (Apr 26, 2010)

I have applied to a lot of position from the efinancial website. Yes you are correct, since i lost my job i am working in the creation of an entrepreneurial business venture in renewable for some family members. I am doing everything by myself from scratch. It a lot of work but extremely interesting. I really hope that potential employers will also see it that way.


----------



## St Arthur (Mar 16, 2010)

Just (another) question, I owe a few pints out at this stage.

In terms of DEWA and all that, how do you pay?, do you set up a direct debit on a monthly basis?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

No direct debit's from bank accounts here bud, pay on-line with debit/credit card, and you'll need to pay deposits on everything.


----------



## St Arthur (Mar 16, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> No direct debit's from bank accounts here bud, pay on-line with debit/credit card, and you'll need to pay deposits on everything.


Cheers, so does the landlord supply this information in terms of paying online,?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The landlord? You are having a giggle aren't you, the landlords (generally) sit on their oversized backsides and do nothing.

No you need to take your tenancy contract, copy of pp and ressie visa, 17 pictures, a school report and both your grandparents to a Dewa shelter and, if they're feeling generous that just might allow you 'lecky and water.

And no, I'm not really exaggerating!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

^^ lol - sh*t

Quite a bit of process to get some of the basics in Dubai hey. This is good to know. This sort of stuff won't steer me away from coming but it's nice to know in advance so I can keep my stress level low


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> The landlord? You are having a giggle aren't you, the landlords (generally) sit on their oversized backsides and do nothing.
> 
> No you need to take your tenancy contract, copy of pp and ressie visa, 17 pictures, a school report and both your grandparents to a Dewa shelter and, if they're feeling generous that just might allow you 'lecky and water.
> 
> And no, I'm not really exaggerating!


You forgot DNA sample and kidney from first born child 

Seriously - it's also worth finding the DEWA number from your electricity meter as it can make registration easier. Always take too much information/documentation with you as it makes life a lot simpler. Also take originals and photocopies or you'll be charged to make copies for them at their offices.

Bureaucracy - invented by the British Empire, perfected by the Raj and worshipped as an art form in the UAE 

Enjoy. Cheers, GD.


----------

